# Ailing 9/11 responders slam President Obama: Focus on Zadroga health bill, not Ground



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Ailing 9/11 responders slam President Obama: Focus on Zadroga health bill, not Ground Zero mosque











Kaster/AP
President Obama's posturing on the proposed Ground Zero mosque is angering Sept. 11 first responders (seen below, after 9/11 attacks), who believe they have been let down by Obama. ​










Warga/News​
*Take our Poll*​
*Zeroing in on subject*​
Is opposition to the building of a mosque near Ground Zero intolerant?
Yes, it's pure religious bigotry against Muslims.No, you can be against because it dishonors victims of Sept. 11.Maybe, but the sensitive thing to do is to move it further from the WTC site. ​
*Related News*​


Duty, not politics, pushed President Obama to speak on Ground Zero mosque plan: White House
Obama hedges on endorsement of Ground Zero mosque
Sick 9/11 responders rally against lawmakers for not passing Zadroga bill, plan Washington protest
Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid may bring 9/11 aid bill to floor month after it failed in House
Zadroga Act, bill to care for 9/11 responders nears passage in Congress


Ailing 9/11 responders slammed President Obama on Tuesday for sounding off on the Ground Zero mosque while keeping silent on a $7.2 billion health care bill.
"Why have you failed us? We thought you would be our champion" in pushing the legislation, John Feal wrote to Obama.
One of the thousands who worked at The Pile after the World Trade Center attacks, Feal heads the Fealgood Foundation supporting the responders.
The plight of the Ground Zero heroes, still suffering and dying from illnesses brought on by the toxic cloud over the twin towers' ruins, has taken a backseat to the political posturing over the mosque, Feal said.
The mosque's location "is not an issue for us," he told Obama.
"It is disturbing that you have the time and energy to speak in favor of the mosque, but not on the health crisis caused by the attacks," said Feal, who lost part of a foot when a steel beam fell on him during cleanup work.​
Read more: Ailing 9/11 responders slam President Obama: Focus on Zadroga health bill, not Ground Zero mosque​


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Ailing 9/11 responders slam President Obama: Focus on Zadroga health bill, not Gr*

OOPS- I should have read this before replying on the Muslim Student post


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Ailing 9/11 responders slam President Obama: Focus on Zadroga health bill, not Gr*

*Obama comes out in favor of 9/11 health bill: Pres. to sign Zadroga bill into law*

BY Richard Sisk In Washington and Samuel Goldsmith 
DAILY NEWS STAFF WRITERS 
Originally Published:Wednesday, August 18th 2010, 7:11 PM
Updated: Wednesday, August 18th 2010, 7:11 PM









​
In a breakthrough for 9/11 first responders, President Obama ended his silence on the Zadroga Bill on Wednesday and backed the uphill drive to get it through Congress.
"The President looks forward to signing the 9/11 health bill into law, once it passes both houses of Congress, to help the first responders whose health and livelihood were devastated by the events of Sept. 11," a White House statement said.
Elated first responders and their families said it was the first show of support from Obama since the presidential campaign and boosted chances for bringing the bill to another vote in the House next month. A previous effort failed last month.
Obama's statement came a day after he was slammed in a letter by John Feal, head of a first responder advocacy group, as reported in the Daily News.


Read more: Obama comes out in favor of 9/11 health bill: Pres. to sign Zadroga bill into law
​


----------

